# I think I made my betta mad.



## Iyasasa (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm a new betta fish owner and, thinking to be a good, responsible betta parent, I got him a little leaf bed to rest on. I'd heard bettas really like those.

Well, I just put the leaf in and he is avoiding it like the plague, <<snip>> . He's been hovering on the opposite side of the tank from the leaf, refusing to go near it, and flaring at me whenever he sees me (he usually just swims calmly up to the tank wall when I walk near the tank).<<snip>>. The little ingrate.

Is anyone else's betta like this? Do you think he might get used to it, or is it best if I remove the leaf right away so as not to stress him out more? I was thinking I'd leave it in for a day or two to see if he maybe gets used to it, but I don't know if it might be better to just take it out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Betta do not get "mad." They can become confused, uncomfortable, scared or feel a need to defend their territory, but they do not get mad.

Turn off the light and leave in for a few days. Most become accustomed to new decor in 24 or so hours.

Post a photo so we can see your new Betta.


----------



## Iyasasa (Dec 27, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Betta do not get "mad." They can become confused, uncomfortable, scared or feel a need to defend their territory, but they do not get mad.
> 
> Turn off the light and leave in for a few days. Most become accustomed to new decor in 24 or so hours.
> 
> Post a photo so we can see your new Betta.












Here he is! His name is Fleshy. I'm not sure what type of betta he is; the store I got him from just said he was a "platinum male betta." 

He seems less agitated now but is still avoiding the leaf bed.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Fleshy is lovely. Looks to be a Delta Tail (DeT).

Just give him time. I've had them not eat for two weeks. So they can be slow to adapt.

I forgot: Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Iyasasa said:


> View attachment 1024691
> 
> 
> Here he is! His name is Fleshy. I'm not sure what type of betta he is; the store I got him from just said he was a "platinum male betta."
> ...


Wow! Fleshy looks so pretty. Give him so time like RusselTheShihTzu said  Fleshy does look like a delta tail, his fins and his color look very nice.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

When I stole Royal from Mom and put him in the little home I made he stayed tucked up by the filter for a while.. think he was just overwhelmed going from the vase and basically floating in colorless nothingness to being surrounded with color and rocks, plus the water moving around. If you think about it would be kinda mind blowing lol


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

Also you could try adding some tannins (I'm not sure if that's spelled right lmao but yeah) I've heard it makes it feel a little more shadowed and comfortable for them.. you can do it with Indian almond leaves and some other ones.. or if you cant find those easily enough they have this Dark Water stuff in the betta section at Petco it wont darken it as much but will a tinsy and the healing aspect of the tannin things I think will still help him deal with the stress of the newness.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In addition to the things AbbieTheCurious suggested, you can use plain, decaffeinated Rooibos Tea. Most grocery stores carry it.








Is Fleshy settling down?


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> In addition to the things AbbieTheCurious suggested, you can use plain, decaffeinated Rooibos Tea. Most grocery stores carry it.
> View attachment 1024725
> 
> 
> Is Fleshy settling down?


oh my gosh I didn't know that! awesome!


----------



## Iyasasa (Dec 27, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> In addition to the things AbbieTheCurious suggested, you can use plain, decaffeinated Rooibos Tea. Most grocery stores carry it.
> View attachment 1024725
> 
> 
> Is Fleshy settling down?


He is doing well! He's gotten over his distaste for the leaf bed and will rest on it now sometimes. Here he is being nosy. It's hard to get a good picture of him because when I put the phone up to take a picture, he starts moving around a lot.



















There are a lot of bubbles on the side of the tank, and I think it might be because I just put a marimo in there today. Also Fleshy's fins seem to be growing a bit since I first got him. I hope that's a good thing.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

Iyasasa said:


> He is doing well! He's gotten over his distaste for the leaf bed and will rest on it now sometimes. Here he is being nosy. It's hard to get a good picture of him because when I put the phone up to take a picture, he starts moving around a lot.
> 
> View attachment 1024738
> 
> ...


I have the same issue lmao I swear they know your trying to take a picture and are wanna make it hard haha on the fin growth that should definitely a good thing I think, he was probably fin nipping himself in the cup at the store they do that if they are super stressed or really bored.


----------

